# The view went on for ever....deserted cable car station and cavemen caves!



## forker67 (Nov 3, 2014)

Yesterday saw me visiting a location that has taunted me for months, I've seen it so many times but had no idea how to get UP to it, Google earth helped a bit, but not much, in the end I was lucky that the 2 people I asked for directions spoke fluent English!...although the second guy telling me that I had a kilometre to go before I began a hard climb nearly put me off...he was right, the going was hard enough through the woods but going up the side of the mountain was a killer, still...I did it in 45 mins  , my target was a disused cable car station right on the summit of a mountain, the views are stunning...and even there the graffiti kids have flourished!!!....I went down using another much easier route because I was looking for something...found it too!...a long closed tourist attraction!...a tunnel leads deep into the mountain....where years ago the bones of prehistoric cavemen were found, having no torch & being on my own I didn't venture in too far....hope you like the pics....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/ that's me that is....more pics there


----------



## urban-dorset (Nov 3, 2014)

So pleased you went there as it means I don't have to flog up the side of a mountain for 45 minutes!  

Seriously, great pics.


----------



## forker67 (Nov 3, 2014)

urban-dorset said:


> So pleased you went there as it means I don't have to flog up the side of a mountain for 45 minutes!
> 
> Seriously, great pics.




There is another way up, a much less strenuous one in fact...I'll use that one next time  ...now I know where it is.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 3, 2014)

Looks like it wqas well worth the effort


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2014)

Absolutely awesome structure! Looks a fantastic view, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 3, 2014)

Great spot! Loving the smaller continental locations cropping up at the moment. Again and again and again I ask myself - "Who would bother to go to so much effort to do some crap graffiti!?".


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 3, 2014)

Cracking stuff here,thanks for the shots.


----------



## forker67 (Nov 3, 2014)

It's a right bastard to get to & as it's not a big secret or anything, here's what it's all about....

http://www.loucrup65.fr/pgie1021.htm


----------



## AveVecron (Nov 3, 2014)

Fantastic thread! Thanks!


----------



## odeon master (Nov 3, 2014)

forker67 said:


> It's a right bastard to get to & as it's not a big secret or anything, here's what it's all about....
> 
> http://www.loucrup65.fr/pgie1021.htm



wish i could read it in English, got the general idea it closed in 1990 though and was opened in the 1930's, am i right?


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice one, would love to explore that tunnell!


----------



## forker67 (Nov 4, 2014)

odeon master said:


> wish i could read it in English, got the general idea it closed in 1990 though and was opened in the 1930's, am i right?



I think so yeah, I did find the history in English somewhere.....how scary does that cable car look? :shocked:


----------



## darbians (Nov 5, 2014)

That really is a great view.


----------

